# hyperactivity/flailing in an almost 6 month old



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

Just wondering how odd this is. I think we have a 6month appt soon and I will ask my ped, but figured I'd get other opinions as well. Both my mom and MIL think its unusual and I don't have many babies in my life to compare to!

DS has always been pretty hyperactive - hard to get to sleep, etc. He is *constantly* moving which meant he was pretty mobile early (3 months could roll and inchworm a few feet, 4 months pretty much had unlimited terrain due to rolling both ways in succession and crawling with his head on the floor (shoving it across!) Now at 5.5 months he leapfrogs since he can have his head up. He is very strong and can stand for an hour just leaning on the couch/us/etc for balance.

anyway, the weird thing is that he really *can't* sit still. And something he did a lot at 2 months he still does - flailing. He'll be on his back and will just be waving his arms - constantly. Hitting himself, even (not hard) I thought it was just lack of control of his arms at the age where that's normal (months ago) - but now he's outgrown all that so I am just wondering what its all about. He is able to be mellow sometimes now but it takes a good amount of holding him still and bouncing him to get him to sleep (and nursing, sometimes)

the last few weeks he seemed to mellow out a whole bunch, and I actually was finally able to nurse him to sleep for almost a week straight (no bouncing, 'cept for a nap or two a day) but then two teeth popped up and he seems more hyperactive again.

my mom was surprised he didn't *need* to sleep more (he gets 12.5 hours a day) given how active he is. Its also surprising I guess that he doesn't need to eat more, either, he's somewhat hefty at 16/17lbs at his age and nurses a good amount but not a ton, and no interest in solids yet.

anyone have a super active DS? I am just wondering if the flailing at this late an age is normal or not. He has so much more control of his arms, can grab things precisely with one hand, etc., that it seems odd that he still does it.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

For the most part it sounds pretty normal. My little guy flails a lot while he is awake too, so did DD around this age.

Also, 16/17 lbs isn't "hefty" at 6 months, it's around the 25th percentile (according to my doctor who's all concerned about MY DS who weighs that much, though I think needlessly).


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Sounds like DS3... All babies/kids are different.. FYI like the other poster siad 16/17 lbs isnt hefty. All 4 of mine were 21-23lbs at 6 months.

DS3 has ALWAYS been active even in utero. He is 6 now and is moving all the time ( even in his sleep).


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds pretty similar to DS (same basic age as yours) and DD wasn't too far off back then either! DS is also about 16 pounds at 6 months and a bit longer than average. Broad and solid but no chunk on him...


----------



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm, I guess he was just 'hefty' at 2 months (14lbs) - he was around 80th percentile then I think. He was 15.5lbs at his 4 month (though it was 4months and a week really), and I was guessing he'd be only a few pounds at most heavier since he's in the same clothing he was then - he still fits in 3 month clothing (is *just* outgrowing it) but he might be heavier. He's just not much bigger, but he's super dense







all that muscle! He's built a lot like me I think (I weigh 170lbs, but look pretty normal sized, at 5'6 and size 8/10) So maybe he's more like 18-20lbs. I guess I'll find out soon!

I'm glad its not too weird then







its fun to watch him, its like he's trying to fly! its only annoying when I'm nursing him since he'll knock off my glasses, punch my lip, stick his fingers up my nose, etc, with that flailing arm - even sidelying, even with his eyes closed looking sleepy!


----------



## evening start (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds just like DS, who I think it better than "normal," I think he is an amazing, wonderful, enthusiastic little boy. I see the arm flapping like his version of clapping -- a way to show enthusiasm for life (even if it means whacking himself in the head with the wooden spoon or hard rattle that he's holding). He's so independent and on the move, and that's just how he is (of course, I was just like that as an infant according to my mom, so I consider it a sign of good thinks ahead). He was 17 lbs 10.6 oz at his 6 month appointment and I was told he was in the 46% -- right in the middle of the pack. The NP who saw him on the visit was amazed at how active he was, and even revised her statement that we needed to cut out night feedings (not that I was going to listen to her anyways), saying "wow, he's so active, maybe he just needs those extra calories at night." We have no teeth here yet, so I can't comment on how that affects anything, but otherwise I would say you have a wonderfully active baby -- enjoy the laughs and try not to wince too much at the bruised forehead (which he will sport if he's anything like my DS who wouldn't let a little thing like a bump on the head slow him for long).


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

My son is really active too. Constantly moving, wiggling etc. Most babies don't sit well until they are 7 months or so. Every baby also develops differently and reaches milestones differently.

I'd still talk to your ped, but you should be fine. It sounds like he isn't sitting because he can roll and finds that more fun!


----------



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evening start* 
Sounds just like DS, who I think it better than "normal," I think he is an amazing, wonderful, enthusiastic little boy. I see the arm flapping like his version of clapping -- a way to show enthusiasm for life (even if it means whacking himself in the head with the wooden spoon or hard rattle that he's holding). He's so independent and on the move, and that's just how he is (of course, I was just like that as an infant according to my mom, so I consider it a sign of good thinks ahead). He was 17 lbs 10.6 oz at his 6 month appointment and I was told he was in the 46% -- right in the middle of the pack. The NP who saw him on the visit was amazed at how active he was, and even revised her statement that we needed to cut out night feedings (not that I was going to listen to her anyways), saying "wow, he's so active, maybe he just needs those extra calories at night." We have no teeth here yet, so I can't comment on how that affects anything, but otherwise I would say you have a wonderfully active baby -- enjoy the laughs and try not to wince too much at the bruised forehead (which he will sport if he's anything like my DS who wouldn't let a little thing like a bump on the head slow him for long).

yeah our ped at 4 months was amazed at his crawling ability and how active he was too! I also think he's amazing - I love how active he is (even if it means its hard to get him to sleep







) he has such great huge grins and laughs and is so much fun to watch as he rolls around and scoots and leapfrogs towards things. And yeah, he uses his head a lot w/out looking - his leapfrogging so far has left him relatively unscathed, but not for lack of trying! He'll head butt me and the mr. all the time and if he's near a wall he'll also head butt that.

I've been lucky with night feedings - he's kind of gotten down to one a night so far (I feed him at 10pm when I go to bed, and he's up at 2 or 3 for a nurse, and then he's up for the day between 530 and 630) but he is definitely nursing a LOT right before bed. Often he'll nurse to go to sleep and then cry 45min later (so like 745) for another nurse and go right to sleep again. It works, so I'm not complaining! I'd rather him nurse at 745 than at 1am or something







but yeah, I am surprised he's shown no interest in solids given how active he is I think he may need them soon!

its funny, when he's flapping Ill do it back to him and when I do that he stops and squeals with glee. So that's a good comparison, its like he's clapping. I worry that he hits himself too hard (given how hard he hits me!) but I guess it isn't bothering him any!


----------

